# My Sweet Mini Donkeys



## Earth Mama (Oct 5, 2014)

Here are my 5 donkeys. Mumu, Faith (the girls), Homer, Simon and Kenny. They are all loves!


----------



## wellington (Oct 5, 2014)

Very cute. Are they actually minis? They look to be the same size as other donkeys I have seen. Which aren't too tall either. Of course pics are deceiving.


----------



## Earth Mama (Oct 5, 2014)

Yes they are minis. A mini is 26" to 36" at the shoulder. The average is 34" or 35". My two jennets are 34 1/2 and 35. My geldings are 31 1/2, 32 and 32 inches. I'm taking a lunch break right now but I'll take another pic later today with me standing next to them. The next sizes up are standard then giant


----------



## littleginsu (Oct 5, 2014)

Squeeee!! You are killing me!!!


----------



## CharlieM (Oct 5, 2014)

Miniature Sicilian Donkeys are my favorite. The young are one of the most beautiful things on earth. Yours look great!!!


----------



## Jabuticaba (Oct 5, 2014)

I want one! 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## 4jean (Oct 5, 2014)

I have always wanted a donkey! They are lovely. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Earth Mama (Oct 5, 2014)

@wellington I'm 5'4" and here are more pics of my donkeys. The spot (Faith) and the dark brown/black (Mumu) ones are my jennets and they are the two tallest of the group. The lighter brown one is Kenny and he is the shortest. The gray is Simon and the Dunn is Homer. The little human is my lovely daughter.


----------



## leigti (Oct 5, 2014)

Those little donkeys are pretty tough also. Some people use them to guard their heard of alpaca.my friend has two of them I think they're even smaller than yours, and one of them has actually killed an adult cougar.


----------



## Flipper (Oct 5, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 5, 2014)

Beautiful group!


----------



## wellington (Oct 5, 2014)

Earth Mama said:


> Yes they are minis. A mini is 26" to 36" at the shoulder. The average is 34" or 35". My two jennets are 34 1/2 and 35. My geldings are 31 1/2, 32 and 32 inches. I'm taking a lunch break right now but I'll take another pic later today with me standing next to them. The next sizes up are standard then giant



Wow, I didn't know,they had three different sizes. They are very cute.


----------



## wellington (Oct 5, 2014)

Earth Mama said:


> @wellington I'm 5'4" and here are more pics of my donkeys. The spot (Faith) and the dark brown/black (Mumu) ones are my jennets and they are the two tallest of the group. The lighter brown one is Kenny and he is the shortest. The gray is Simon and the Dunn is Homer. The little human is my lovely daughter.
> View attachment 98883
> View attachment 98884
> View attachment 98885
> View attachment 98886




Now that shows their true size and can really see they are smaller then I had thought in the first pics. Too adorable, your daughter too.


----------



## kathyth (Oct 5, 2014)

Good grief, are they adorable!! I would love to own some of those. You're so lucky to have the land for them and they are extremely lucky to have a family that loves them so much!
Thanks for sharing these great pictures!


----------



## Jodie (Oct 5, 2014)

Very cute and little.


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 5, 2014)

What a nice group you have.....Just nice.


----------



## ascott (Oct 6, 2014)

Cute little asses.....


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 7, 2014)

now there are some cute A$$es......


----------



## ascott (Oct 8, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> now there are some cute A$$es......



Teeheee......we are such children sometimes....


----------



## Millerlite (Oct 9, 2014)

I hear they make good warning devices on farms. Cure little donkeys 

Kyle


----------

